# 05/07/2013 Offshore Report.



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

I've been dying to get out in the Gulf any chance possible. Between Work, Weather, and Weddings I couldn't make it happen. Anyways, today I went out at 6am east if the Pensacola Pier. Got in, caught a couple of pig grunts on a sabiki rig, threw them in the live well and peddled off. Trolled live pog grunt and a Gotcha for a few hours with only a bonita. Did not see any bait, or birds diving. Then line started ripping. Got fish stayed on the bottom, thought it was a shark, nope 36" cobia hit the live bait! Kept fishing until 12:30 and nothing else bit. As happy as can be right now. Frying him up and about to eat with the family! Can't wait to get back on the water!


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

Another pic.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Dang! Lol, great job on the cobe man!! Looks like good eating for a while. Did you keep the bobo? Theyre good cut bait. Congrats


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh yeah. He's chillin in the freezer. lol. Maybe pull out the 9/0 one night soon.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yup, good on the bottom! You plannin on saving any steak sized chunks for grilling. Just sayin, it could be delicious!:whistling:


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

Grilled Bonita? I've never known anyone to eat them cause they're so bloody.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Congrats on the Cobe!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I told you they were catching ling down that way today Ginzu! Nice job OP.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

NICE, looks good fried tooo!!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice catch!!!!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice!! Today was a good ling day for it being May!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

nice fish, congrats!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Good catch. Grill it man, grill it.


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks guys! I was out there by myself and I could only imagine how difficult one twice that size could be. Oh I forgot to mention that the kids took my whack em bat to play with and didn't return it. So after I gagged him the only thing I could think of was a pair of needle nose pliers right between the eyes. lol. Worked pretty good. Wish I had a go pro cam. It was pretty funny.


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

congrats, that's awesome


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work & happy ending!
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Lol!! Nah man i was talkin about grillin the cobe!! I wouldnt recommend grilled bobo, im sure there is someone somewhere who may love it, but id at least eat the cobe first!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Dang Dang said:


> Another pic.


Yum! :yes:


----------

